# Insulation of Alaska Pole Barn



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post any pictures you can. Can you navigate behind the 2 x 4 framed wall and the metal?


----------



## Alaska1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I can get back there but it is very difficult especially up high. But please any ideas would be appreciated. 

Having difficulty figuring out how to post pictures... the paperclip is not present in my tool bar

Bottom line do you think filling up the space with blown insulation is ok.... just seems ridiculous to spend the same money on batt for less R value


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Click go advanced and then manage attachments to post pics


----------



## Alaska1 (Sep 27, 2014)

tried to post again but no luck I see that at the bottom of the thread I am not allowed to post for some reason. Have a message into a moderator. 


Hopefully someone can help with the word picture i painted. Really need to get this done as it is cold right now


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You need a couple more posts (5 minimum I think) in order to post up pictures.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

The only thing I see when you mention blowing in 16" into a wall cavity is the insulation settling and then leaving a void at the top.

Moisture should not be present between the insulation and metal as no warm air from inside can meet the metal.


----------



## Alaska1 (Sep 27, 2014)

thanks.. i thought about the settling and will be leaving the top foot or so available to add if needed. I have found insulation blown blanket for sale here. 6000 ft2 for only 140 bucks. that is what I was going to use... then cover with vapor barrier.


----------



## Alaska1 (Sep 27, 2014)

posting one last time to see if the 5x minimum post is required so I can get some pics up.


----------



## Alaska1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Appears that did not work. I have been reading a great deal about insulation all over the internet and just can not find much concerning my application. With a metal building most of the time it has a form of insulation between the metal and steel or lath. In my case it does not which might actually be good. I am just wondering if I seal up the vapor barrier really good pouring the 16 inch cavity full of insulation with it touching the metal should be ok. Only thing is no matter how you seal up the vapor barrier it always gets holes punched in it. Screws nails, for stuff on the walls ext. 

Perplexed to say the least just want to get this thing done.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Blown in insulation isn't an option in that wall space unless you net the back of the wall and blow in via dense pack to stop air movement.

Spray foam is your best option here but it will not be cheap. 

Next best option, although it would take you forever, would be to put foam on the backside of the 2x4 walls, use batt insulation, drywall the interior. 

The tricky point will be the transition in the wall to roof detail. 

Pictures are a must. 

Feel free to email them to me if you want: [email protected]


----------



## Alaska1 (Sep 27, 2014)

WoW: Why will that much insulation not work. It will be like R50+ way to much but still. I am not sure what you mean by dense pack. I will email you some pics since the thread is still not allowing me to post pictures


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pics attached.


----------



## Alaska1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I spent a great deal of time in the barn today... After reviewing another way I could do this is to attach foam board (R_TECH) to the laths on the inside. This would keep the insulation off the metal and would allow for some air flow behind the board throughout small openings that make up the ridges of the metal... small opening but a lot of them... 

Thoughts on this method....???????? as oppose to the blanket over the front and fill the cavity without the board... cheaper that way for sure.. 

Also I some R13 batt.. paper faced for another wall that separates the barn ... 2x6 studs and was thinking about just putting a double run in that wall and using up some material I have. this would give me R-26 but would put the paper face in the middle .. Any problems with that method as well.



I think I should tell everyone that I live in rural Alaska... nearest Lowes is 2x hours... nearest fuel is 30 min... so you see my dilemia as I do projects you use what you have or you wait and wait for the next trip to town... 

any advice or opinions welcome


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> put foam on the backside of the 2x4 walls, use batt insulation, drywall the interior.


That's what I was going to suggest. I like it better than spry foam. I don't like using spray foam in walls. It's too hard doing work later on in years should you decide to change things a little.


----------

